# Nene: 6'11", 260



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Think he can play center?

With the acquisition of Martin, there's no way Denver doesn't jump on a JJ for Nene deal. Nene has a reputation for playing a bit lazy, but the dude is huge and quick as a cat. I think he'd fit in well with what we are trying to do.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Think he can play center?
> 
> With the acquisition of Martin, there's no way Denver doesn't jump on a JJ for Nene deal. Nene has a reputation for playing a bit lazy, but the dude is huge and quick as a cat. I think he'd fit in well with what we are trying to do.


From an unbiased standpoint, I think that'd be a great deal for both teams. Between Nene and Amare they can hold down the PF and C spots, Q-Rich can fill in JJ's spot nicely, and obviously Nash plays the point and Marion at the 3. Denver gets rid on an underachiever who will be on the bench this season anyway, and they get their SG that they so desperately need. Great trade for both teams.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I do not think JJ can fetch a young big man with Nene's talents. But Nene could potentially be a very good fit for the Suns. The only problem is the combo of Amare and Nene lacks width offensively. Both are at their best when they are working around the basket. They are still young though so the sky is the limit.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Even if Nene is going to come off the bench in Denver, I don't think they would trade him for just Joe Johnson. Keeping in mind Marcus Camby's injury history, having all that depth up front is important for them.

People overrate the importance of having a star at every position in the starting lineup. The Spurs won a championship with Stephen Jackson starting at SG, the Lakers won championships with Rick Fox starting at SF. Denver doesn't need another potential star like Joe Johnson. They just need role players who will do the little things like hit open shots and play defense. If they can just sign Trenton Hassell with the rest of their cap space they'd be much better off then if they traded Nene for a guy like Johnson who needs the ball in his hands to be effective.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

I always get ripped whenever i mention a JJ for Nene trade...but in reality it does make sense for both teams. Why dont we throw in the rights to Milos and the Chi pick. I think Denver would seriously consider that deal.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I don't think I would trade JJ for Nene at all.

JJ could become a really great player like he showed last year.

I don't see that in Nene. He is soft and lazy. I mean that guy manages just half a block a game. He is also 6'10 1/4 I think.

There is a reason Denver signed Martin and Camby to huge contracts.

Most likely the Suns will sign Joe Przybilla for the veteran minimum which is a great fit as he is big and specializes in defense which is all we need.

Then our best option is to package Eisley, Milos, Casey, Zarko, Lampe or Chicago's pick for a center like Jerome James, Scott Pollard, Alonzo Mourning.

I heard Zo might be cleared to play again soon. New Jersey is in cost cutting mode and Zo has 3 years left on his deal. 
Charlotte gets Eisley, Milos and Chicagos pick, Phoenix gets Zo and New Jersey's pick next year and New Jersey gets capspace. Something like that maybe.

Voshkul/Mourning/Przybilla
Amare/Lampe
Marion/Zarko
JJ/Q/CJ
Nash/Barbosa


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Now that Kobe's staying with the Lakers I think the Clips will match Q's offer. So much for this trade.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Now that Kobe's staying with the Lakers I think the Clips will match Q's offer. So much for this trade.


You really think the Suns and Q agreed to that offer sheet because they thought Kobe would go to the Clippers?

:no: 

Kobe and Q even have the same agent or at least agency.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Even if Nene is going to come off the bench in Denver, I don't think they would trade him for just Joe Johnson. Keeping in mind Marcus Camby's injury history, having all that depth up front is important for them.
> 
> People overrate the importance of having a star at every position in the starting lineup. The Spurs won a championship with Stephen Jackson starting at SG, the Lakers won championships with Rick Fox starting at SF. Denver doesn't need another potential star like Joe Johnson. They just need role players who will do the little things like hit open shots and play defense. If they can just sign Trenton Hassell with the rest of their cap space they'd be much better off then if they traded Nene for a guy like Johnson who needs the ball in his hands to be effective.


It has far less to do with having a star at every position, and more to do with filling a (desperate) need. If I can get Nene, a big guy who can play defense and run the floor when my bigs rotation outside of Amare Stoudemire is Jackson Vroman, Jake Voskuhl, and Maciej Lampe (who is going to be a fine player, but he's not ready yet), I go for it. I didn't really consider Camby's injury history, but you may very well be right about Denver taking that into consideration before they'd deal Nene.

Joe needs the ball in his hands to be a 20-5-5 guy like he was (who doesn't? Saying a guy "needs the ball in his hands" to be effective when he's putting up numbers like Joe was seems redundant to me, obviously they do), but he is a big, strong athlete who has improved his mid-range jumper tremendously and has the ability to be a lockdown defender. Even if Johnson takes a backseat as a ballhandler and playmaker in Phoenix, I'm not really worried about it because even though his stats are probably going to take a beating he's an important player in other areas. Johnson would also absolutely excel with Denver's second unit, as Boykins is a shooter first and a passer never.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This is a great trade. Nene is poised to break out, He's strong gets no touches, and hasn't had the experience to get the timing necessary to be a proper defender.

In international competition he tears people up on defense, though he still is a bit foul prone.


He isn't lazy he's just totally underused. JJ for Nene is a great trade.


From a Suns perspective.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

We'd probably have to give the Bulls pick for next year as well.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't see it happening without the Chicago pick. Nene has more trade value than just JJ, no matter how good we think he is going to be. The demand for big men is very strong.

BTW, people keep insisting that JJ has to have the ball in his hands to be effective. I'm not really sure that's true. What is true is that JJ is not a "catch and shoot" guy. He needs to be on the move, but there is no reason that can't be as a cutter rather than as a ball handler. Late last season he handled the ball because he was the defacto PG with Leandro as the catch and shoot guy.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> ...What is true is that JJ is not a "catch and shoot" guy. He needs to be on the move, but there is no reason that can't be as a cutter rather than as a ball handler...


JJ has 'demonstrated' that he couldn't move well without the ball when Stephon was the primary ball-handler. I believe that has more to do with confidence and less to do with techniques. Hopefully he can learned from (and gained confidence from) last year's experience and he will be fine.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Think he can play center?
> 
> With the acquisition of Martin, there's no way Denver doesn't jump on a JJ for Nene deal. Nene has a reputation for playing a bit lazy, but the dude is huge and quick as a cat. I think he'd fit in well with what we are trying to do.


not only do we not jump all over it, we dont do. period.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> Johnson would also absolutely excel with Denver's second unit, as Boykins is a shooter first and a passer never.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!


I was about to say the same thing about your "we dont do" comment.

Boykins is not your run of the mill, captain the ship point guard. He's an energy guy who likes to shoot the ball. Johnson would play well with Boykins (much like he did with Barbosa), because he's shown he can run an offense and he gets players involved. Every time I watch Boykins, I can't help but think he's a ballhog and Denver doesn't play as well when he's in, especially if he's in w/o Miller.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> I was about to say the same thing about your "we dont do" comment.


meant to say "we dont do it"



> Boykins is not your run of the mill, captain the ship point guard. He's an energy guy who likes to shoot the ball. Johnson would play well with Boykins (much like he did with Barbosa), because he's shown he can run an offense and he gets players involved. Every time I watch Boykins, I can't help but think he's a ballhog and Denver doesn't play as well when he's in, especially if he's in w/o Miller.


 watch more nugget fans then.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> watch more nugget fans then.


*analyzes Pepsi Center crowd*

No really though, the Nuggets don't play as well when Boykins is in the game. His +/- is lower than anyone in Denver's regular rotation other than Andersen, and you can't use the "he plays with the second unit" defense, because Boykins gets a lot of his minutes with the main rotation - and Rodney White, who doesn't, is fourth on the team in that category.

If I could give "better" evidence I would (because I'm not a huge fan of the +/-), but being that I saw Denver play at least 10 times last season and got the same impression from Boykins every time, that and the +/- stats are all you need to tell the story.

But it doesn't really matter, point taken.. Nuggets probably wouldn't "jump all over this".


----------



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

Why would Phoenix want to trade their best defender/most versatile player on the team. Joe is the second best ball handler behind Nash. If Nash gets hurt Phoenix would be in trouble. Now a JJ for Dalembert would be a different story.

PHOENIX NEEDS A CENTER THAT CAN REBOUND AND PLAY D.
NOT SCORE


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think either team would do the deal...

Nene is a huge promise that will explode in 2 years tops... Denver don't want to get rid of him... They just refused a New Jersey offer on the Martin trade.

JJ is still a question for me... but he is very skilled and should be really great (NOT an All-Star).

It would be a better deal (If happened) for Phoenix i guess... They would get a good SG (Better than Ginobili at least) while Phoenix would get a HUGE talent with a PF that can play C... for a young team that could probably dominate the league in the future this would fit right...

But as i said neither team would do it because they have high hopes about those players...


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> *analyzes Pepsi Center crowd*[/quote[
> ...


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I can't see the Nuggets trading away a decent big man knowing that Camby could be re-injured at any time.


----------

